# Can you transplant strawberries w/o damaging next year's crop?



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

Planted 50 strawberry plants this spring. I've decided I don't like the location in our garden and want to move them to a different part of the garden. If I dig them up and move in the fall, will it damage next year's crop terribly?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Commercially grown strawberries in California are all replanted each year as they found that first year plants produce more. And I have moved my plants in the winter and had a decent crop the next year. Whether it would have produced more had I left them would be difficult to say. But I can't say I thought they were a failure.
I have had the same two varieties of strawberries for a number of years- they are everbearing only.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

If you are talking June bearers, yes, I believe you will do damage to next year's crop. Reason: the daughter plants are just now beginning to root from the runners the original plants sent out--you will lose those. The mother plants you planted this spring are just now gaining the strength inside the crown for next year's crop. Transplanting in this heat will shock them and they will probably not recover by Septemer when they should be fully ready to produce next year. 

I would get the crop next year, then immediately after harvest would be the best time to move them.

geo


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I've begun to overhaul my strawberry bed but won't finish until late September or thereabouts. I want the plants to be just about dormant when transplanted. Half will be planted back with what I have. The other half will be fresh plants in the spring.

Martin


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

If you transplant them this fall, they should do fine.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm not "moving" strawberries; but I've been wanting to start some. Is it best to start them in rows so many feet apart and transplant runners every year? Is it best to use those "strawberry towers"? (Cannot see how they could very easily be harvested unless you have a way to defy gravity.) Should they be planted on terracing/steps, leaving space to walk beside them for easy picking? Should they be planted in a tub, letting the new ones hang over? Imthedude, what type of an area are you going to move those strawberries to and why?


----------



## gobug (Dec 10, 2003)

I planted blueberries and strawberries toegther 2 weeks ago. The blueberries had been in a 4" plastic container since spring (the box was not yet built). I got the strawberries at the garden center the day I planted the blueberries. They cost $2 for 6. Both blueberries and strawberries have new growth as of yesterday. 2 of the strawberries have runners with leaves beginning to emerge.

It will be fun to see if strawberries or blueberries happen next year.

"Where I want to" wrote that commercial growers replant each year to maximize fruit. Does "replant" mean they are moved into a different location, or just moved over a bit?" How much is moved? A hand trowel full or shovel full?

I added a bit of aluminum sulfate to help the acidity of the soil for both the blueberries and strawberries. That was a bit confusing because it seems to be necessary to add it on a regular basis. Does anyone here add something to the strawberry soil?

Gary


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

gobug said:


> I planted blueberries and strawberries toegther 2 weeks ago. The blueberries had been in a 4" plastic container since spring (the box was not yet built). I got the strawberries at the garden center the day I planted the blueberries. They cost $2 for 6. Both blueberries and strawberries have new growth as of yesterday. 2 of the strawberries have runners with leaves beginning to emerge.
> 
> It will be fun to see if strawberries or blueberries happen next year.
> 
> ...


See the "Fireside sticky" above Post #6 for everyting you need to know about strawberries, including how to make a strawberry martini 

geo


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I got to thinking about this last night. I do think there is some small difference when I have transplanted my everbearing strawberries. 
Normally I get a sprinkling of berries in April or May but when I transplant them I'm thinking that they started maybe a month later. However they then put on a rush of berries, more than the ones not transplanted. But I really never paid that much attention as they need refreshing and the beds need to be reworked every other year anyway.

I'm not sure how the commercial growers get their plants for restocking. The fields I've seen have long, hilled rows with black plastic on the sides of the hills. I can't think they allow runners much but don't know. I would suspect they start with new stock each time as disease would be an issue in a monoculture.


----------

